# Why talc is harmful?



## feu_du_ciel (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've tried a foundation some days ago and it made me look so flawless.

Unfortunately it contains talc.

I know that talc is not good for our skin but I saw it in many cosmetics and even some skin care's ingredients.

Could you tell me why it's harmful.

TIA


----------



## Grindy (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been diggin' into this matter for quite a long time... seems like talc might be carcinogenic, it can cause cancer in human ovaries and lungs, because of its similarity to asbestos.

However, cosmetic talc is asbestos-free and therefore not carcinogenic, and has a predetermined size so it can't be inhaled while being applied... that's if the company behind the talc-based makeup decided to follow the FDA rules!

Also, talc supposedly won't clog your pores since it is too big to penetrate them.


----------



## peachface (Jul 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Grindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been diggin' into this matter for quite a long time... seems like talc might be carcinogenic, it can cause cancer in human ovaries and lungs, because of its similarity to asbestos.
However, cosmetic talc is asbestos-free and therefore not carcinogenic, and has a predetermined size so it can't be inhaled while being applied... that's if the company behind the talc-based makeup decided to follow the FDA rules!

Also, talc supposedly won't clog your pores since it is too big to penetrate them.

That's a great reply, Grindy! Thanks! I knew talc is supposed be carcinogenic but I didn't know that cosmetic talc is supposed to be safe! Do you know if baby powders are still considered harmful or are they considered cosmetic talc as well?


----------



## Grindy (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, baby powders also use cosmetic talc. And while those powders won't cause any cancer-related harm to a baby, if they inhale too much (and, speaking about babies, too much can be very, very little!) some symptoms such as swelling or pneumonia may appear. I don't recommend using baby powder on babies 

Here is a PubMed article about talc and ovarian cancer:

Talc, like asbestos, is a silicate that has been studied in relation to cancer risk. Several studies conducted over the past 25 years found an association between perineal talc powders and ovarian cancer. The summary relative risk is about 1.3 (95% confidence intervals 1.2-1.5) and these data have been interpreted as supporting a causal role. In this review article, we discuss the chemical and morphological features of talc and asbestos, and explain why despite their similar chemical classification talc does not possess asbestos-like carcinogenic properties. The heterogeneity in the perineal dusting studies has raised important concerns over the validity of the exposure measurements, and the lack of a consistent dose-response effect limits making causal inferences. Perhaps more importantly, whereas it is unknown whether external talc dust enters the female reproductive tract, measures of internal talc exposure such as talc-dusted diaphragms and latex condoms show no relationship with ovarian cancer risk. In addition, the therapeutic use of high dose cosmetic grade talc for pleurodesis has not been shown to cause cancer in patients receiving these treatment modalities. *Talc is not genotoxic.* Mechanistic, pathology and animal model studies have not found evidence for a carcinogenic effect. *In summary, these data collectively do not indicate that cosmetic talc causes ovarian cancer.*


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you so much Grindy, it's so informative and helpful





so another problem, can we apply baby powder on face?

a friend of mine uses it cause she thinks it's gentle for her skin but i'm afraid it's not


----------



## Aniger86 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, read that talc is cancer causing. I used to like using it to powder my body, including my underarms after a shower, but am scared it would cause breast cancer. Not sure if it could happen but I'm not taking chances here.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 15, 2008)

this morning on tv was a do***entary stuff about a scandal in France, in the late 70s. basically talc was produced, and some of it would fall on the ground. the talc was then collected and stocked in a big container. then when the container was full it was reintroduced in the manufacture line. but there was still some toxic product in the container. some babies died in a matter of days because the talc contaminated was destroying their brain. scary, i had chills down my spine.

i have to use gloves at work, and sometimes i have to use those with talc. it makes my skin dry and it itches, so i will definitely avoid using it.


----------



## juhlinanoy (Aug 22, 2008)

Very informative.


----------



## annieup (Oct 4, 2008)

wow!!! thanks for this information. Well definately stick to all natural mineral makeup....talc free


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 4, 2008)

Great info! I don't use talc but I never knew it was harmful.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 5, 2008)

As far as I know, ppl in India use talc for ages, and they seem to be fyne with it.Sandalwood powder is well known for skin and it had been produced into sandalwood talc.Im still curious how this could effect our health overall.I personally uses talc powder over my Px foundation,which gives me a very nice looking skin..but now ive changed the powder to MAC as it gives me long lasting finishing.


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 7, 2008)

i knew talc was dangerous but now i know why! thanks!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 19, 2008)

Then why is cosmetic talc approved by the FDA


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information Grindy. I didn't know that baby powder had talc in it.


----------



## Alien8 (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this morning on tv was a do***entary stuff about a scandal in France, in the late 70s. basically talc was produced, and some of it would fall on the ground. the talc was then collected and stocked in a big container. then when the container was full it was reintroduced in the manufacture line. but there was still some toxic product in the container. some babies died in a matter of days because the talc contaminated was destroying their brain. scary, i had chills down my spine.
i have to use gloves at work, and sometimes i have to use those with talc. it makes my skin dry and it itches, so i will definitely avoid using it.

You're more likely having an allergic reaction to the latex that the gloves are made out of. Wearing latex gloves over a long period of time can cause allergic reactions. When I wear them I break out in little red bumps on my hands.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2008)

I've always been fine with latex, but i've solved the problem by wearign simple plastic salad gloves under those in latex with talc. kind of a sauna for my hands, but better than big red itchy patches.


----------

